# what to use to charge a 12 cell 14.4vd Nmih pack



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I wired two 7.2vt 6 cell Nimh 5000mah battries in series to get the 14.4 volts to run my mogul. I dont want to have to remove them from the tender to charge. I have no issues wiring them up thru a DPDT toggle with center off to flip between run/off/charge and feeding it thru a jack on the bottom of the tender. BUT, what can I use to charge it with? will an older RC car charger work on trickle mode? or is there something else I can use, that isnt expensive to charge the batteries? Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I use a Tynergy TB6 smart charger/balancer. It will charge NiMH. Li-ion, NiCD and many other types. Fully computerized charging. All digital read-out. You can get it for around $65-$75. It's the best. I have three engines on battery and I don't remove the batteries to charge. I use a charging port jack and a switch that gives me OFF-CHARGE or RUN. Very simple to use.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks gary. Mike


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll second the B-6. It is what I use for my batteries. Never had a problem with it.
Dennis


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The TB6 Tenergy unit will work nicely... Something to consider is it requires a power supply (12VDC) or so. There are several versions available, some have an AC power supply built-in others offer a separate switching power supply loosely. 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael Glavin said:


> The TB6 Tenergy unit will work nicely... Something to consider is it requires a power supply (12VDC) or so. There are several versions available, some have an AC power supply built-in others offer a separate switching power supply loosely.
> 
> Michael


My TB6 came with a separate power supply included in the price. You can now get them with a built-in power supply for the same price.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at http://www.batteryspace.com/Multi-C...er-for-9.6V---18V-NiMH/Nicd-Battery-Pack.aspx

Contact http://www.gardenrrsupply.com/

Ask for a deal on the above charger. We have extras


----------

